# I'm scared for Jasper tonight (poo photo warning)



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

This is the worst yet










My poor, poor boy :nonod: xxxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh poor baby! He must be so miserable right now. I read through your other thread, but confess I have no idea which cat he is or how exactly you ended up with him, but well done you for taking him into your heart. It must be so frustrating and worrying for you. How old is he? We lost our two 11 week old kittens to diarrhea, so it's a scary thing. I really hope you can find something to bind him up. I wish I had some ideas for you, but it sounds like you've run the gamut with food ideas. Can the vet give you something prescription strength to stop him from pooping for a little while?

I'll be thinking good thoughts and sending positive vibes for Jasper. And waiting to hear some positive news. Hope you are able to get some sleep. He needs you to be strong and alert.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor paws, dont know if its any good for cats  but if either of the spots get the squits we give them some arrowroot powder in there food, might be worth looking into if all else fails x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

PoorJasper has your vet tried him on PROMAX it is good bacteria in a paste Tiga had this when he was ill earlier this year it encourages good flora in the stomach and it worked for Tiga it did take 2 of us to do it though as the tube is hard to press down on I hope this is of some help to you Hun get well soon Jasper



Viv xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, is it the first time that hes been that bad for you. Many years ago and i mean a long time, our old cat suki had feline enteritis, the vet told us to feed her on scrambed egg, it worked for her, i dont know if they say now that cats should have eggs or not, putting it politety for us they bung us up if we have too many, which "solidifies" you must be so worried x

Loads of love sent to you and jasper

Clare, Jet and Lilly xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Me again, stupid question and not sure if its been done, but, can you get your vet rriend to xray him, again with humans if they are blocked up badly theres liquid seepage for want of a better word.

Just a thought x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh 

Have you collected that up Em to take with you today?

Poor poor Jasper 

Ianthi where are yoooou?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my - I remember those cowpads only too well from Bagpuss when he was poorly. Poor thing. Has the horsemeat arrived yet? Are you taking him to the vets today for some tests including the allergy test?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Think the sooner it's investigated the better poor boy. I was wondering about collecting the sample too. 

Poor boy I just want to give him a hug!!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor Jaspar - even though the little mite is just taking it all in his stride.

Such a worrying and frustrating time for you. I really hope the outcome will show a really simple cause to all this and everyone will sit back and say "Oh my, that was so simple why didn't we think of it"

Are you taking the sample to the Vet today so it can be tested?

Can't suggest anything constructive like the others, but I can send some very healing vibes x


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor mite  Give him a huge hug and kiss from me and the boys  xxxxx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh dear poor jasper, lets hope your vet friend can figure out whats wrong with him - I'm wondering if maybe its an inability to absorb something properly you know like anemics have trouble absorbing iron from their diets and need extra vit c?

It is a bit of a mystery as not heard of a cat be intolerant to so many foods before but you never know!

Good luck hun x


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Jasper, please get well soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Nothing to add  . Just hope..


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Lumboo said:


> Poor Jaspar - even though the little mite is just taking it all in his stride.
> 
> Such a worrying and frustrating time for you. I really hope the outcome will show a really simple cause to all this and everyone will sit back and say "Oh my, that was so simple why didn't we think of it"
> 
> ...


Hope you get your little one sorted soon. One of my cats had same problem for months, various diets, trips to vet etc and we finally found out he was allergic to chemicals in tap water. We now boil and cool all water and problem solved :


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank god that wernt on a carpet. You are truly a saint for helping this poor cat, might be a shot in the dark but when elvis had the runs i gave him this, it sorted him right out.

Diarsanyl Plus Cat Dog Anti Diarrhoea Oral Paste - From £5.87


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey hun.. Sorry i havent been on, Im just catching up.
Poor wee boy, I hope you get some luck at the vets...
Huge (((hugs))) xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive found Pro texin pro kolin has helped but just checked and that just says puppies and dogs, there is one called Promax for the used for the control of diarrhoea in dogs cats and rabbits. That contains probiotics and montmorillonite and can also be used to help prevent diarrhoea at times of stress and during the use of antibiotics. Dont know if its worth asking the vet about to see if it might help.

Its something you might have heard about or tried anyway but thought I would mention it in case.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Bellablue said:


> Hope you get your little one sorted soon. One of my cats had same problem for months, various diets, trips to vet etc and we finally found out he was allergic to chemicals in tap water. We now boil and cool all water and problem solved :


Now this IS interesting! Did he have black tarry diarrhea though like Jasper?

A very good point and often worth considering with both digestive and non-digestive problems. I know people who only give their cats bottled water owing a history of bladder stones and crystal formation with good results.

Ems-I hope the vets will get to the bottom of this very soon. Even though prolonged inflammation-from parasites/allergies- in very sensitive cats can cause severe symptoms leading to blood in the stool, I'm not convinced this is a food allergy alone though. The colour points to digested blood ie in stomach or small intestinal bleeding-probably ulceration. Not sure how long it's been going on for though-hope not for long because could lead to anaemia.


----------



## kirstabubble (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor little man.

I've been reading all these threads and have yet to comment, but that pic looked too familiar not to comment.

Loftus (my BSH) has stools EXACTLY this consistency for weeks. It was horrid for him and we had to bath him once a week to clean him up.

He was diagnosed with Giardia, given panacur and although the retest for Giardia was negative, he continued to have runny poops. We put him on the raw minces from Natural Instincts and within 3 days, his poop was normal. However, he's started vomiting and diarrohea again, so he's now on Hills DD, as the vet thinks it's IBD so we're doing a proper elimination diet. It's gonna be a long old process so I feel your pain.

Hope he gets better soon

xxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

How is he doing on the Hills d/d? 

I also wonder - it's worth factoring this in-if he's managed to re-infect himself or wasn't completely cleared. It can linger on in the environment. Unfortunately a negative fecal result can happen in a positive cat!

Also Giardia can cause damage to intestines so when they 'heal' then things could be a lot better. If this is the case then the 'IBD' ( true form rare in very young cats by the way ) you're witnessing now could be the result if re-infection isn't responsible. I would speak to the vet about this by the way.

Edited to say I've caught up with your other thread and read the history-not seen it before. Based on what I said, agree with vet.

Apologies Ems for the digression.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. This isn't good news.

He has a large mass in his abdomen. It's a good 80% chance of being incurable, and even if it isn't cancer, the growth is huge. It could also be a foreign body, ingested a very long time ago.

He's going in to be opened up on Monday, but they've warned us there's not much chance he'll be coming home - whatever is wrong with him, it's been left un-treated far too long.

Even my dad had tears in his eyes. I'm just :nonod: xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm so very sorry. This isn't good news.
> 
> He has a large mass in his abdomen. It's a good 80% chance of being incurable, and even if it isn't cancer, the growth is huge. It could also be a foreign body, ingested a very long time ago.
> 
> ...


Oh no
All I can do is send you the massivest healing vibes for this poor brave little boy & that someone is watching over him come Monday xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh no
> All I can do is send you the massivest healing vibes for this poor brave little boy & that someone is watching over him come Monday xxxx


He needs them hen  thank you xxxx


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts as well


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh know poor Jasper  huge hugs to you & your dad Em & everything crossed here for monday xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ohhh no :crying:

Oh poor Jasper, my heart is aching for you now, please stay strong and get through this baby boy :crying:

Em, my line is free hun....


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Poor Jasper! How has this not been picked up on before!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

oh i am so sorry Em...i will be thinking of him, you and your Dad...try and stay positive ..xx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry its not good news, but theres always hope. My fingers are crossed along with everything else.


Sharon X


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Ohhh no :crying:
> 
> Oh poor Jasper, my heart is aching for you now, please stay strong and get through this baby boy :crying:
> 
> Em, my line is free hun....


Thanks everyone  I just feel flat lol

Thing is he's so happy, all he wanted to do was play with the vet :crying:

Can I phone you in a little while please, Jo? I'd really appreciate it but at the minute I can only really talk to Bex  xxxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have faith he can get through this Em. He has come so far, with all his problems, carrying that around, and he is still going. Just one more step and he's on the home straight


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh poor Jasper.
We have our paws and fingers crossed for him and sending positive vibes your way.
I just hope they have got it wrong and they can do something.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ems....I'm really sorry to hear this but considering the very pessimistic prognosis, I would get a second opinion/ultrasound before I'd have any surgery. Do they have this facility at the practice you attend? To be honest this all sounds a bit tooo negative to the extent I'm not sure I'd be too happy to allow them to carry out any surgery even if it were to remove a foreign body! Obviously you know these vets better than me but I'm giving my initial reaction to what you've told us here.

Incidentally, but very important - how old is this vet you saw?

Masses in young animals though possible, are quite rare so I'm obviously hoping this is a) foreign body b) the inflammation is so overwhelming-and it does sound like it with the bloody diarrhea- that it does feel on examination mass-like. 

I'm also taking into consideration that otherwise he appears healthy which IMO would be unlikely with a bleeding ( yes some do bleed ) mass. Also vets do get it wrong sometimes! Another thing I'm factoring in is that there's never been a mention of anything like this before with his former vets though of course this would depend of whether or not they carried out a physical examination-likely though.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh hun, of course. I meant if you needed to for you, not me chuck (((hugs))).

I really really hope that it can be removed. I don't want to say too much for fear of sounding like a plonker. But I hope what I'm feeling is positive for Jasper. There is always hope, and my goodness does this little boy deserve a chance.

How did they discover the mass Em ... just by feeling his tummy? :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Ems....I'm really sorry to hear this but considering the very pessimistic prognosis, I would get a second opinion/ultrasound before I'd have any surgery. Do they have this facility at the practice you attend? To be honest this all sounds a bit tooo negative to the extent I'm not sure I'd be too happy to allow them to carry out any surgery even if it were to remove a foreign body! Obviously you know these vets better than me but I'm giving my initial reaction to what you've told us here.
> 
> Incidentally, but very important - how old is this vet you saw?
> 
> ...


Aye, they're going to do an ultrasound first on Monday before they do anything, both Mr Strachan and Krista came to see him (Mr Strachan was my mentor for a little while so he's a gem for us). The thing is, today, it's even more noticeable than ever, which is leading them to think it could well have spread, thus causing the bleeding, or that his bowel is perforated in various places.

I'm desperately hoping they're both wrong. I wont give up on him until I know for a fact there is nothing I can do, I'm not bothered about the mess or the cost; that little cat is so bloody brave, he deserves every chance at life and I'll give them to him 

I'm so confused about why this hasn't been picked up before; it's obvious to the point of him looking pregnant.

Today is the first time though, that he yelped a bit when his abdomen was touched, and when I cleaned his bum this morning...well...he's been left with feces on him for so long previously that it's almost an open sore.

He turned his nose up at food just too - I've never known that.  Hopefully he's just sulking from being to the vets xxxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:crying: 

If it's possible he's got perforations is that not an emergency?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh poor baby, he sounds in pain  It sounds like something needs to be done, despite the negative prognosis


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

The positives of this situation is that the cause may have been discovered, and so Jaspar will finally be getting treatment that can solve the problem. This little dude has stayed so happy and positive despite going through the most uncomfortable illness and so we should stay positive too and say he will be the 20% that stuns vets and makes a full recovery. He has plenty more love to give!

I can't understand why a cat that has been seen by so many vets, both with you and the previous owner, has only just been diagnosed with this. How have they only just picked it up?

Em, stay strong - it has been a really tough week for you & your Dad, and not the news you wanted to hear but I am sure little Jaspar will get through this with all the positive energy we will all be sending.

Huge hugs, x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> :crying:
> 
> If it's possible he's got perforations is that not an emergency?


I sort of mean lots of small damage as opposed to a big one 

If it's that it's been there so long it's caused chronic inflammation etc - If her vets had just done an x-ray though  why wouldn't you demand one? :confused5: xxxxxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Em, did you find out from the vets when he was last seen. That MAY give you an idea to gauge if this is a sudden swelling (ie over the last few weeks) or something which has been going on a while.

I am actually in shock that this hasnt been picked up until now. You have only had him a couple of days and already you know!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh hunni :crying: I'll be sending lots of good vibes on Monday, and when I get home I'll tell the boys they will be on their best behaviour Monday and send lots of maine-coon-strength vibes for the dear boy. Chin up though hun, positive thoughts go a long way and we are all rooting for him. Big slobbery kisses from Storm and me (Benji doesn't go slobbery kisses, his are quite conservative!) xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I sort of mean lots of small damage as opposed to a big one
> 
> If it's that it's been there so long it's caused chronic inflammation etc - If her vets had just done an x-ray though  why wouldn't you demand one? :confused5: xxxxxxx


Em if it's a large mass, I'm not sure even an x ray would have been needed to find it was there?

You know when you spoke to the previous vets, did you just ask what the fecal test results were, or did you have a chat about his history in general?

I can't tell you what I think might be the case  I hope I'm wrong ...


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news...... Poor Jasper.... if i wasn't sat at work holding it in I'd be blubbing right now. Poor little man :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Em, did you find out from the vets when he was last seen. That MAY give you an idea to gauge if this is a sudden swelling (ie over the last few weeks) or something which has been going on a while.
> 
> I am actually in shock that this hasnt been picked up until now. You have only had him a couple of days and already you know!





Aurelia said:


> Em if it's a large mass, I'm not sure even an x ray would have been needed to find it was there?
> 
> You know when you spoke to the previous vets, did you just ask what the fecal test results were, or did you have a chat about his history in general?
> 
> I can't tell you what I think might be the case  I hope I'm wrong ...


In the end, it turns out that the only test he'd ever had was for TF - no other treatment or investigations what so ever :mad2: xxxxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Has the vet even seen the cat, or just his poo?

I mean SURELY it must be obvious!? My Mush went through a barrel belly stage (poo fine, very squishy tumtum) and I had him checked out to make sure all was well inside. Surely if he had a huge mass inside his tummy is would be 10x as obvious.

how many times has your vet seem him Em? just the one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Has the vet even seen the cat, or just his poo?
> 
> I mean SURELY it must be obvious!? My Mush went through a barrel belly stage (poo fine, very squishy tumtum) and I had him checked out to make sure all was well inside. Surely if he had a huge mass inside his tummy is would be 10x as obvious.
> 
> how many times has your vet seem him Em? just the one?


I'm not sure if the second vet saw him or just his poo.

He's seen my vet four times in 5 days  xxxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> In the end, it turns out that the only test he'd ever had was for TF - no other treatment or investigations what so ever :mad2: xxxxxx


So no other testing for other parasites? So it's possible it could be impacted intestinal tract with worms?

:crying:

Poor poor Jasper ...

Honestly, I've no doubt I would be permanently banned if I said what I really want to say here :crying:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so sad to hear how ill this boy is and the heartache you are going through - bless you for taking this lovely boy on. I am sure everyone of us on this board will be routing for him on Monday - hopefully with his fighting spirit, you on his side, and all our positive vibes he can come through this.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd be having words with the old vets Em, to see exactly what has been done. How many consultations with the cat present, etc. Cos I am really struggling to comprehend how this has happened AND honestly if he has been seen and this has been missed the other vets are negligent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> So no other testing for other parasites? So it's possible it could be impacted intestinal tract with worms?
> 
> :crying:
> 
> ...


It's more ESAB's vets I'm cross with. Most people trust their vets - I just wish she'd have pushed more.

He's on 7 days on 7 days off of wormer, but last night he was just SO poorly :nonod:



ChinaBlue said:


> I am so sad to hear how ill this boy is and the heartache you are going through - bless you for taking this lovely boy on. I am sure everyone of us on this board will be routing for him on Monday - *hopefully with his fighting spirit,* you on his side, and all our positive vibes he can come through this.


That's what's keeping me going  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'd be having words with the old vets Em, to see exactly what has been done. How many consultations with the cat present, etc. Cos I am really struggling to comprehend how this has happened AND honestly if he has been seen and this has been missed the other vets are negligent.


They shut at 5  I'm going to get on to them on Monday.

He had no tests what so ever at the first vets, and the second vets faxed his details to our practice yesterday and the only thing mentioned is the negative TF test *face palm* xxxxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Why one test though! I mean you need multiple tests for that, urgh!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Why one test though! I mean you need multiple tests for that, urgh!


God knows hen :frown2:

I just can't believe how downhill he's gone from last night  It was that huge poo in the photograph and then he's just sort of...I don't know, I can't explain it.

I just went out into the garden and screamed when I came in lol xxxxx


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor Jasper  So sorry hun, I was really hoping it was just an allergy.

We will all have our fingers and paws crossed here on Monday for him.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor sweet Jasper and poor sweet you! I hope it's all easily curable and they can help him with his pain too. Poor little mite.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Aye, they're going to do an ultrasound first on Monday before they do anything, both Mr Strachan and Krista came to see him (Mr Strachan was my mentor for a little while so he's a gem for us). The thing is, today, it's even more noticeable than ever, which is leading them to think it could well have spread, thus causing the bleeding, or that his bowel is perforated in various places.
> 
> I'm desperately hoping they're both wrong. I wont give up on him until I know for a fact there is nothing I can do, I'm not bothered about the mess or the cost; that little cat is so bloody brave, he deserves every chance at life and I'll give them to him
> 
> ...


I'm very relieved to hear about the ultrasound as is should distinguish between a foreign body and a mass/chronic inflammation at an early stage. Also the fact you've confidence in your vets.

Very inflamed, bleeding intestines would be _very_ tender and gas is another symptom as well. So I'm not surprised to hear he wasn't happy being picked up. Did the vets prescribe anything at all to dampen down the inflammation? Any other medication?

I've had a quick scan over Esab's posts on him and all this has been going on such a long time-longer than I realised at first- though it's unclear when the ***** tarry stools started? Untreated prolonged inflammation like this ( sounds like stomach or small intestine ) would cause problems on its own and that includes bleeding.

I would keep a very close eye on him over the weekend. Any change or he becomes more bloated, I'd contact the vets immediately.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you  

I'm honestly reading him all the well wishes in the hope they'll give him some more fight  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> I'm very relieved to hear about the ultrasound as is should distinguish between a foreign body and a mass/chronic inflammation at an early stage. Also the fact you've confidence in your vets.
> 
> Very inflamed, bleeding intestines would be _very_ tender and gas is another symptom as well. So I'm not surprised to hear he wasn't happy being picked up. Did the vets prescribe anything at all to dampen down the inflammation? Any other medication?
> 
> ...


Far too bloody long :mad5: a week would have been too damn long.

He's had 2 anti-inflammatory injections and I asked for some antepsin in the hope it'll at least firm his stools up a little bit.

I have the emergency vets on speed dial anyway  (I don't even have my own doctors  )

He's staying at my dads now so what we're going to do is take it in shifts staying up with him so he's not on his own at all. I mean...even if it's nothing then he's had uber attention....if Monday goes the worst way possible then we've spent all the time we can with him, and if there's any change in his condition over the weekend we'll pick up on it immediately.

xxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Poor poor baby. These things always happen near a weekend or holiday it seems, which only makes it worse. I'll be sending strong positive vibes across the ocean from me and all the pets. I just hope you can keep him going and hydrated and still in positive fighting spirit. I think it's a very good sign that he's remained so perky through most of it. I don't know what to suggest to get him through the weekend--it's so hard when they get listless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Poor poor baby. These things always happen near a weekend or holiday it seems, which only makes it worse. I'll be sending strong positive vibes across the ocean from me and all the pets. I just hope you can keep him going and hydrated and still in positive fighting spirit. I think it's a very good sign that he's remained so perky through most of it. I don't know what to suggest to get him through the weekend--it's so hard when they get listless.


I've made him up some international re-hydration fluid and I've told my dad how to check for dehydration 

I don't really mind it being out of hours, I've got the money saved to cover it in my critter account so if he needs it then off we'll go  xxxxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, good Ems-glad to hear about the anti-inflammatories-should make him feel better.

Do you know I've got a good feeling about this and don't believe it's actually a mass. There's something else that struck me called intussusception which can _feel_ like a mass on examination and to a large degree which would fit in with the symptoms, history etc.

We'll be thinking of him down here and sending him the best most positive vibes for Monday! And a good weekend, of course.

Take care and try and get some rest now your dad is looking after him!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm honestly reading him all the well wishes in the hope they'll give him some more fight  xxxxxxx


Hang in there Jasper - it sounds like Eroswoof and her vets are really getting somewhere in trying to sort out your pain. You sound like such a brave and loving cat, and have coped so well for so long. Just keep on fighting! Timothy sends a sad-sounding meow, which I think is meant as sympathy, but I'm sure you'll be able to interpret it better than this human 

Jacqui & Timothy


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> It's more ESAB's vets I'm cross with. Most people trust their vets - I just wish she'd have pushed more.
> 
> *He's on 7 days on 7 days off of wormer, but last night he was just SO poorly *:nonod:
> 
> That's what's keeping me going  xxxxxx


Just seen this! Hadn't realised. No I wouldn't give the wormer at all from now on. Could well be exascerbating the situation. Sorry for all the questions but how much has he had so far and which wormer?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

crap

I feared it would be bad when I saw that poo picture, never seen anything like it. If either of mine did anything like that I'd be camping out on the vets doorstep. He's such a strong boy though or has been so far. There is hope!!

Any idea how long he'd had the black poos for?

Also wth with the vets why would you take fecal samples and only test for one thing when it could be multiple things. I'm not a vet (pretty self evident huh) but surely that's just stupid. 

I'm just hoping they did examine him etc and just have very brief rubbish written up notes. I hate to think of a vet being that negligent. By any chance were they a big chain vets?

Edit: Just read your post about cleaning his poor little bum.  

thinking of you Jasper!!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm honestly reading him all the well wishes in the hope they'll give him some more fight  xxxxxxx


That's so sweet, I'm so new here I don't know the whole story but it is very moving to read what is happening and I'm thinking of you all staying up watching over him so he isn't alone, I think that's so sweet and to Jasper - hang in there! xxxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Em, just chatting to Hobbs on the phone as she can't get on the forums to actually post, just read right now, and she seconds what Ianthi said about ceasing the worming straight away ...

Also Em ... I'm really concerned about waiting until Monday for this Op. If he goes down hill because of a massive perforation or something, surely it will be too late? :crying: As you say he seems to be going down hill and almost 3 days is a loooong time to wait.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this.I have to agree with Aurelia ,surely if there is any chance that this can be done before Monday it would give him a better chance.I have everything crossed for this little fighter and for you ,this must be so difficult .


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news  I agree with the others, if you have the money I'd get him in asap. If he appears to be getting worse there is really no sense in waiting until Monday.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is something totally curable xx


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear the latest news 

Will be keeping all crossables crossed for a good outcome Monday and sending lots of positive and healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't say anything more than has already been said. Your a wonderful person, Em and he's a fighter. He deserves to have a wonderful life with you. 

I will be thinking and sending good vibes your way.....all of us will xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

been away for a few days and don't know how you got Jasper but hoping so much that it is not serious for the poor boy, and that you can get it sorted x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Em, first off big hugs to you and little Jasper. 
You are one hell of a woman I have been reading all you have done for this little fella and sometimes they are beyond help. 
I strongly suggest getting him in for the op now because he has gone down so fast and by Monday there may be no other option but pts. 

You have my complete prayers and wishes for him to make a full recovery. 
But I would suggest at this point screwing what the vet thinks and pushing towards an op tonight that way he will either have a fighting chance or be put out of the misery another 2 days will cause him.

As harsh as it sounds.

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

don't have anything to say but i'm thinking of you and yours. poor wee mite.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear this em. this little lad has been through so much already, he doesnt deserve this. makes you wonder what has happened in the past


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Em Im so so sorry, No one could be trying more for little Jasper then you are.
Everything crossed they will be able to do something for the little man.
Lots of love and Hugs to you both.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh hunni i am so very sorry i dont know what else to say.. 
I have my fingers and everything crossed for the little mite.. Just hoping now it seems your vet is getting somewhere that its not as bad as they are thinking at the moment. 
Huge ((((hugs)))) xxxxx


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

Many, many hugs to you and Jasper (and your Dad by the sound of it too!).

I'm a little suprised that no x-ray was done, usually if there are possible abdomen issues then most vets would x-ray? I guess they (the vets before and the previous owner) must've felt there wasn't much of a need/couldn't afford it?), but if he'd been my cat I would like to think I'd have asked for one!  

I hope so much that he gets better after all you have gone through to get him and take care of him. 

xxxx xxxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> It's more ESAB's vets I'm cross with. Most people trust their vets - I just wish she'd have pushed more.
> 
> He's on 7 days on 7 days off of wormer, but last night he was just SO poorly :nonod:


Right, I am back from the conference.

I think before everyone goes vet bashing it is important to find out just how often and how early on this poor little mite was seen by ESAB's vets. It might be that she only took him the once, they recommended a course of action and then didn't see him again to hear whether that course of action has worked or not. Unfortunately, they do not insist or cannot enforce follow-ups.

Personally, for the time being I would be inclined to lay the blame for it not being caught earlier somewhere else entirely.

Em, as I said on the phone I am so very sorry to hear about the little mite but I agree with Aurelia, Buffie and the others, is there any chance that they can do some tests over the weekend. Perhaps last night was particularly bad and an exception for now but .....


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

ive followed all of these threads, just wanted to send you all my good wishes and loves, for both of you! X


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope to god that if you had a cat who's bum was leaking liquid poo with blood in it that you'd be in very close contact with your vet 

I just don't want to think otherwise. 

Am hoping that there is no news because he's being treated now and all will work out fine. Crossing my fingers for him!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no Em im so sorry poor little Jasper if only it had been diagnosed sooner, my heart goes out to you both and ive got everything crossed for him and im sending a zillion positive vibes that he will keep fighting until hes well again xxxxxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> I hope to god that if you had a cat who's bum was leaking liquid poo with blood in it that you'd be in very close contact with your vet


I know but over a year on this forum has taught me not to expect or to assume anything.


----------



## jeanierec (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Em
I'm really new to this forum but reading about Jasper makes me cry so I just want to send heartfelt hugs and lots of positive wishes to you both and I know how inadequate that sounds but sadly I can't do anything else.
Love 'n hugs x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope it wasn't known about until now, and I honestly hope this isn't the reason my original proposal for Jasper was not taken up.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

All my thoughts are with you and Jasp doll, give me a text if you get a chance. Wouldn't mind a chat xx


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I hope it wasn't known about until now, and I honestly hope this isn't the reason my original proposal for Jasper was not taken up.


what was your proposal? I'm confused 

Not that it takes much to confuse me.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> what was your proposal? I'm confused
> 
> Not that it takes much to confuse me.


I was taking him originally. As the issue seemed to be the pooing and small children, I offered to get him back to health, get his poo normal, and return him home with a food diary of what I had fed him in order to get him well, as I was told all tests had been done 100% and it was dietary.

There seemed to be no interest in having him back, well or not.  As I could not take him permanently Eroswoof luckily was able to offer him a home.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been following this one from the start and I really hope that Jasper pulls through.

Poor little man, some people should not be allowed animals 

Get well Jasper, and well done Em for being strong for him xxx


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh what a situation . Im just so glad jasper is with em and her dad now . He sounds a true fighter and where there is life there is hope.More positive thoughts going his way x


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I was taking him originally. As the issue seemed to be the pooing and small children, I offered to get him back to health, get his poo normal, and return him home with a food diary of what I had fed him in order to get him well, as I was told all tests had been done 100% and it was dietary.
> 
> There seemed to be no interest in having him back, well or not.  As I could not take him permanently Eroswoof luckily was able to offer him a home.


I did wonder what had happened. Well I'm still hoping that vets faxed notes are omitting lots of details. Also that Jasper will be ok and running round playing and having hugs with Ems dad. Sending him loads and loads of love from me and loads of naughtiness from my cats.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Look - I'm at the point where I could slit my wrists or turn to alcohol tonight.

*Please - I can't stand anymore calls or texts tonight - I'm doing the best I can ffs - please just leave me be - no more p/m's, no more texts or calls - I'm in pieces and the only person I can talk to is Bex - if I post on other threads, it's not that I don't care - I'm just trying to contain my hysterics.*


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Look - I'm at the point where I could slit my wrists or turn to alcohol tonight.
> 
> *Please - I can't stand anymore calls or texts tonight - I'm doing the best I can ffs - please just leave me be - no more p/m's, no more texts or calls - I'm in pieces and the only person I can talk to is Bex - if I post on other threads, it's not that I don't care - I'm just trying to contain my hysterics.*


Massive hug from me and the boys. You are amazing Em, don't forget that  We know you are doing your very best for the poor guy, he is in safe hands with you! Xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Em, you poor thing & poor, poor Jasper to being going through all this... 

My heart goes out to you both.

I agree with everyone else, the vet should be looking to sort this out ASAP - Monday is FAR too long to wait. Even just an ultrasound to at least get an idea of what is going on......!!!!!!

If money becomes an issue, you just let us know - I'm sure most of us here can spare a couple of quid. £2-3 on it's own ain't much but when multiplied by lots of people, it can soon add up. We're all here for Jasper in any way we can be.

Moggy Towers is sending out mega-vibes hun and the moglets have been told to have strong words with their big guy. In the meantime, here are some big *PINK* hugs to soothe both of you and keep you all safe.....


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Course you are doing your best!!

You've done him a massive help in taking him on. It's all you can do. Please don't get upset.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Em like I said earlier no one can be doing more or trying harder then you are fo him at the moment. Hugs Hun and lots of love to you and Jasper.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Look - I'm at the point where I could slit my wrists or turn to alcohol tonight.
> 
> *Please - I can't stand anymore calls or texts tonight - I'm doing the best I can ffs - please just leave me be - no more p/m's, no more texts or calls - I'm in pieces and the only person I can talk to is Bex - if I post on other threads, it's not that I don't care - I'm just trying to contain my hysterics.*


I just want you to know that I have only just seen this. You asked me to phone you back after that other call. Hope you're OK hun xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Em,

I'm so sorry to hear about Jasper and I hope he pulls through.

One of my cats, Lucy, had a mass on her intestine and tarry black poo and they suspected cancer. They opened her up to remove the mass and phoned me mid-operation to say I should have her PTS. I begged them to try and save her. They removed the mass and biopsy results showed she had a perforated bowel and the tumour was benign. That was three years ago and she is still here alive and well, so you see there is always hope for a positive outcome.

Sending healing vibes to you and Jasper.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Eroswoof you are doing all you can for Jasper I know it's hard for you at the moment but stay strong please, I am sending positive thoughts for you,Jasper, and your family please don't shut people out we are here for you if you are down Jasper will sense this and he will get stressed I have been where you are but my vet gave me the same advice I have given you love and hugs hun 

Viv xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Em i hope youre alright, no one could or has done more for Jasper ((((((hugs))))) xxxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm so very sorry. This isn't good news.
> 
> He has a large mass in his abdomen. It's a good 80% chance of being incurable, and even if it isn't cancer, the growth is huge. It could also be a foreign body, ingested a very long time ago.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I am so sorry, I hope it isn't cancer as I went through this with my two previous cats, one had an eye removed and then it came back in his stomach, the other was liver and we had to have him pts. It's a horrible thing to go through for you both and I pray it isn't that. Our thoughts are with you at this awful time and Scamp sends a big hug for Jasper.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Em, just to let you know I am thinking of you and Jasper, and sending so much love. I know how stressed out you must be at the moment. You are doing your very best for him and never forget that. What an absolute nightmare of a situation. I'm furious that he's had to go so long untreated. The poor, poor baby boy. :frown2: Loads of love. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Guys 
Just had a text of Em.. She has asked me to let everyone know she's fine and so is Jasper..
She a little overwhelmed and just needs a little space to get her head right. 
She thanks everyone for there support and hopefully she'll be back soon 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Just popped on to say that, after a long talk with my dad, and seeing how Jasper is today, we think it'd be better not to put him through the operation 

It'd be kinder to him to let him go to sleep on Monday.

If he perks up then the op will go ahead, but at the minute, I'm afraid it would be desperately unfair to put him through it.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hun - sending big hugs for you and healing thoughts for poor Jasper (((((())))))


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Just popped on to say that, after a long talk with my dad, and seeing how Jasper is today, we think it'd be better not to put him through the operation
> 
> It'd be kinder to him to let him go to sleep on Monday.
> 
> If he perks up then the op will go ahead, but at the minute, I'm afraid it would be desperately unfair to put him through it.


You have done so well, I really hope he perks up.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear this about poor Jasper. Poor little soul. Sending you all lots of hugs and wishes that he improves


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Just popped on to say that, after a long talk with my dad, and seeing how Jasper is today, we think it'd be better not to put him through the operation
> 
> It'd be kinder to him to let him go to sleep on Monday.
> 
> If he perks up then the op will go ahead, but at the minute, I'm afraid it would be desperately unfair to put him through it.


That is terribly sad - but . . I'm one of those people who will agree with you - at the end of a day he can't understand what is happening to him, or rationalise whatever treatment he may need to go through, and if it all looks that bad then I think you have made the right decision. Let him go with dignity and whilst he still has some happiness in his life.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Just popped on to say that, after a long talk with my dad, and seeing how Jasper is today, we think it'd be better not to put him through the operation
> 
> It'd be kinder to him to let him go to sleep on Monday.
> 
> If he perks up then the op will go ahead, but at the minute, I'm afraid it would be desperately unfair to put him through it.


Hunni.. We all know you are and will do everything possible for the little man.. and what you decide will be for the best 
Humongous ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Just popped on to say that, after a long talk with my dad, and seeing how Jasper is today, we think it'd be better not to put him through the operation
> 
> It'd be kinder to him to let him go to sleep on Monday.
> 
> If he perks up then the op will go ahead, but at the minute, I'm afraid it would be desperately unfair to put him through it.


Well, personally I think the little mite deserves a chance. His life so far has been unfair, you may as well let them put him under to see what is going on. If it is not operable and there is no chance that he will recover then they can just not let him wake up, which is effectively putting him to sleep. But from where I am sitting right now, and fair enough I cannot see the little mite, I think he deserves that little chance and not putting down, which might turn out to be premature. Just my opinion, of course!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Just popped on to say that, after a long talk with my dad, and seeing how Jasper is today, we think it'd be better not to put him through the operation
> 
> It'd be kinder to him to let him go to sleep on Monday.
> 
> If he perks up then the op will go ahead, but at the minute, I'm afraid it would be desperately unfair to put him through it.




What's happened between when I spoke to you earlier and now hun? I'm really confused


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I imagine whatever is inside him is causing him to be pretty miserable. Hobbs idea seems good to me, at least then he has a chance to fight if possible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Well, personally I think the little mite deserves a chance. His life so far has been unfair, you may as well let them put him under to see what is going on. If it is not operable and there is no chance that he will recover then they can just not let him wake up, which is effectively putting him to sleep. But from where I am sitting right now, and fair enough I cannot see the little mite, I think he deserves that little chance and not putting down, which might turn out to be premature. Just my opinion, of course!


Hobbs, I am giving him every chance I can. If he deteriorates any further then I wont put him through it because any further deterioration and he will literally be dying.

Again, if he perks up then that's a different story, but if he worsens then I'm not even sure he'd survive the op anyway. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> What's happened between when I spoke to you earlier and now hun? I'm really confused


He hasn't eaten at all today, he's barely moved he's hardly awake, Jo xxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> He hasn't eaten at all today, he's barely moved he's hardly awake, Jo xxxx


I dont know what the vet would say to the preposition, but is there no chance he could be seen now and operated now in case he does deteriorate more?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> He hasn't eaten at all today, he's barely moved he's hardly awake, Jo xxxx


Em, if he is that bad today, then why isn't he at the vets now?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

really sorry Em and for Jasper...any decison you make i believe will be the right one for him..can you please give him a little gentle kiss from me 

Juliex


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Em wanted me to come and update to let you all know that they are on the way to the vets with Jasper now.

Positive thoughts for the little guy everyone, lets hope they get to the vets in time to help him xxx


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Thinking of you, Em and Jasper. :frown:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed for the little guy & more ((((hugs)))) for Em xxxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:crying: The poor little boy. He's suffered so much in his short little life. I really hope he gets a chance at a real life and not have it cut so short that the only thing he has ever known is pain and discomfort 

He deserves a chance! I hope the vet gives him that chance.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> :crying: The poor little boy. He's suffered so much in his short little life. I really hope he gets a chance at a real life and not have it cut so short that the only thing he has ever known is pain and discomfort


He REALLY does not deserve this


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Sending all my vibes for this little fella. 
I hope the vet operates then he may have a fighting chance. Poor buba.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh hun, only just caught up with the thread, sending healing vibes, not just for jasper but for you also, this must be breaking your heart to have come so far and not get a happy ending :cryin:

I'm literally in tears for you both! At least you got to meet eachother and sometimes in life its not how long we've known someone or something its that they were fated to cross paths even if its just fleeting, maybe all you were meant to do was to help him in his last fews days 

I'd love to be optimistic but i'm afraid I'm a realist and he doesn't sound good and your the one thats with him and anyone whos ever had to make the decision knows it in their hearts whether there is a chance or whether it best to let them go x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Come on guys we all know Em will do the best for the little guy.. Shes really down at the moment and if Jaspers having a bad day it cant be easy. 
Im Just praying today is an off day for him and he perks up. xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Come on guys we all know Em will do the best for the little guy.. Shes really down at the moment and if Jaspers having a bad day it cant be easy.
> Im Just praying today is an off day for him and he perks up. xx


I really hope the vet decides to at least try for him. He has been given up on too much already.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Come on guys we all know Em will do the best for the little guy.. Shes really down at the moment and if Jaspers having a bad day it cant be easy.
> Im Just praying today is an off day for him and he perks up. xx


 I don't think anyone is suggesting otherwise hun 

Completely agree with the latter  I've got everything crossed for him and more.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sending positive thoughts to jasper , Em and Dad...
I know how much Em and her Dad have bonded with this little guy...they will do all the can possible to make him better if its a possibility that he can be made better..

Juliex


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting otherwise hun


I dont think anyone thinks Em hasnt done the absolute best she can. But I think most of us are praying the op gets done before he becomes worse and then leaving the only option of pts.

Poor little dude.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

OH what sad news.I didn't come on here yesterday so have only just seen this.I've got tears in my eyes reading about Jasper.Let's hope for a miracle for the poor little fella.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh this is just so sad. My thoughts are with you and Jasper.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing. I sincerely hope all goes well at the vets and for a favourable outcome for Jasper. He's soo young with potentially and years years ahead of him. It would be so sad if it ends here.

Everything crossed for Jasper. We're all rooting for you here.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

*hugs*
I really hope everything goes well at the vets, poor little Jasper. 
Sending positive thoughts to Em, Jasper and Em's Dad. Fingers crossed for you all. We all know Em will do the best she can, I'm glad Jasper is in safe hands.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

fingers and paws crossed here too! little man deserves a vet to fight for him. good luck jasper and em xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

I have just read the whole story from start to finish and have tears running down my cheek, have had to tell the family as wants to know what is the matter with me. 

His pics are absolutely gorgeous, he is soo stunning. 

I am sat here praying so hard for jasper. 

Em you are an absolute wonderful person for taking him on, there needs to be more people like you in this world. 

Sending all my love and positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

He's back home with us.

They don't think he is in pain either but have given him some pain relief just in case.

He's not dehydrated and they're quite sure he'll be okay until Monday when he can be operated on at his usual vets, however he needs to be monitored and taken straight back if he deteriorates xxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless him, give him a really gentle hug from all of us, with love xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Em wanted me to come and update to let you all know that they are on the way to the vets with Jasper now.
> 
> Positive thoughts for the little guy everyone, lets hope they get to the vets in time to help him xxx


Any further updates on the poor boy? Xxx


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Cuddles for Jasp for all of us, if you ever need some urgent advice and in any case you can't contact anyone then PM me because my sister's here and she'll always be happy to help.

Thinking of you doll x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

that is good news he is back home with you. Hope he doesn't deteriorate over the weekend and that things go well on Monday. Poor little soul x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank god for that, i am so pleased he is home with you, give him a big welsh cuddles from me please. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Thank god for that, i am so pleased he is home with you, give him a big welsh cuddles from me please. xxx


Consider him cuddled(ish) just stroking his head  xxxxxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> He's back home with us.
> 
> They don't think he is in pain either but have given him some pain relief just in case.
> 
> He's not dehydrated and they're quite sure he'll be okay until Monday when he can be operated on at his usual vets, however he needs to be monitored and taken straight back if he deteriorates xxxx


Big hugs to you and Jasper hun!!! Xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw thank goodness ive been so worried for him...and for you aswell Em


big (((hugs))) for you both xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

so pleased he is back home....good you must be so worried..bless him


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Consider him cuddled(ish) just stroking his head  xxxxxx


Aww bless, you are such a lovely person for doing this and so thoughtful and a true animal lover xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Aww bless, you are such a lovely person for doing this and so thoughtful and a true animal lover xxx


Just trying to do my best for him  xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You feel up for a chat sweetie? or you ok hun
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> You feel up for a chat sweetie? or you ok hun
> xx


I'm knackered hen, and my phone's on charge. I'm here though  xxxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear this! 

Did the vet on duty give you any more ideas as to his condition? Sometimes a fresh eye gives a new perspective on things. How for instance did the mass feel to her/him on this occasion?

Hope Jasper starts to eat soon as well.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm knackered hen, and my phone's on charge. I'm here though  xxxx


no problem Em...you try and get some sleep..xx speak tomorrow x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> He's back home with us.
> 
> They don't think he is in pain either but have given him some pain relief just in case.
> 
> He's not dehydrated and they're quite sure he'll be okay until Monday when he can be operated on at his usual vets, however he needs to be monitored and taken straight back if he deteriorates xxxx


Oh, that is great news Em! And I noticed that you are now considering the operation again on Monday, which is even better news!

And I was going to type what Ianthi was asking too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> I'm very glad to hear this!
> 
> Did the vet on duty give you any more ideas as to his condition? Sometimes a fresh eye gives a new perspective on things. How for instance did the mass feel to her/him on this occasion?
> 
> Hope Jasper starts to eat soon as well.


Unfortunately she's of the same opinion :crying: Again, she can't understand how it could have ever reached this point without being picked up before.

She says it feels very large to her and very firm 

However! He is indeed eating now, not much - but eating none the less  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh, that is great news Em! And I noticed that you are now considering the operation again on Monday, which is even better news!
> 
> And I was going to type what Ianthi was asking too!


I was never not considering the operation - I think it came across wrongly  It was just he seemed so very weak earlier that I thought he'd literally be at deaths door come Monday. He's picked up though, so if he's still wanting to fight then I'll fight for him  xxxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, he's got youth on his side and I've seen cats recover from worse scenarios than this. I always believe a lot depends on the owner as well. Often vets are prepared to go the extra mile and pull out all the stops ( with very positive outcomes ) once they know that owners like you, are willing to fight for them and not give up. It can make all the difference! Or hint of a second opinion is another thing that I've found that works wonders. So I'd keep reminding them what a special cat Jasper is!

Sacremist's cat is a good case in point!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

So glad to hear he's perked up a bit.

Sending all our love to you and Jasper, really really hoping he's ok for his op on Monday.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aww Em, such a relief that he's still with us 

Keep fighting and stay strong for Monday Jasper!



Ianthi said:


> Well, he's got youth on his side and I've seen cats recover from worse scenarios than this. I always believe a lot depends on the owner as well. Often vets are prepared to go the extra mile and pull out all the stops ( with very positive outcomes ) once they know that owners like you, are willing to fight for them and not give up. It can make all the difference! Or hint of a second opinion is another thing that I've found that works wonders. So I'd keep reminding them what a special cat Jasper is!
> 
> Sacremist's cat is a good case in point!


Excellent advice!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I've got some bad news :crying:

I've just spoken to Em and shes on the way back to the vets. He was eating fine, went to the litter box and then had a fit  They are going to sadly put him to sleep  

xx


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG Em i am so very sorry   
I do hope you are ok.. I know how attached you and your dad have grown to him :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

:sad: poor Jasper


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I really dont want to say RIP just yet.. Is that silly? 
Its like weve all been part of this.. That poor wee little man


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh god poor baby


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Em...what a time you are going through ((hugs))


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I definitely think that although this situation is absolutely awful and I know Em and her father will be distraught, it needs to be known that an amazing thing was done. Em willingly took Jasp and tried her very best, she was on tis forum until silly o'clock taking unlimited advice and making sure she was doing the right thing, over and over.

It is such a shame that Jasper had to be put to sleep but I have no doubt in my mind that these past few days, although not perfect, would have been some of his happier days. 

None of this would have happened if Em hadn't have done an amazing thing and I for one have learned a lot about her from this.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Em and her dad have done their absolute best by him.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> I've got some bad news :crying:
> 
> I've just spoken to Em and shes on the way back to the vets. He was eating fine, went to the litter box and then had a fit  They are going to sadly put him to sleep
> 
> xx


Oh nooooooooooooooo. I truly hope the vet will be able to save him. Most vets wouldn't wish to put a very young animal like this to sleep. 

I hope this is one of them for Jasper's sake!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> I've got some bad news :crying:
> 
> I've just spoken to Em and shes on the way back to the vets. He was eating fine, went to the litter box and then had a fit  They are going to sadly put him to sleep
> 
> xx


Oh no how awful


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> I definitely think that although this situation is absolutely awful and I know Em and her father will be distraught, it needs to be known that an amazing thing was done. Em willingly took Jasp and tried her very best, she was on tis forum until silly o'clock taking unlimited advice and making sure she was doing the right thing, over and over.
> 
> It is such a shame that Jasper had to be put to sleep but I have no doubt in my mind that these past few days, although not perfect, would have been some of his happier days.
> 
> None of this would have happened if Em hadn't have done an amazing thing and I for one have learned a lot about her from this.


You are so right.

She is absolutely amazing for taking poor jasper on and really did her best. She is so upset it has come to this  xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so, so sorry, although I never met little Jasper, I have been following his story and praying for a happy outcome, I think we all on the forum felt a special bond with this little boy and he touched all of our hearts, Thank you Em for giving him a chance and I'm sure your heart must be breaking but remember you did him proud x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

I do actually feel sick reading this. 

Poor Em, am willing the vet to be able to do something, anything for jasper.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry. :frown2: Like everyone else, I am hoping for a miracle.


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh no...... :crying: i'm so sorry Eroswoof. I really hope your ok. *Thinking of you*


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I too am hoping this isn't the end. Fits don't have to mean the end do they Ianthi?

It could be that he is low on something (Iron? Potassium ... anything really?) and it caused a fit, because he's had such terrible diarrhea and isn't absorbing the nutrients. But could be corrected along with surgery to remove what ever mass it is ... Hanging on to hope for Jaspers sake :crying:

I know how absolutely gutted Em and her dad would be to lose him so soon to, so I truly am hang on so hard to hope here for all concerned.

:crying:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sad news

Jasper had a severe fit on the way to the vets and sadly was unable to pull through...so sorry everyone..especially to Em and her Dad who understandably are devastated

RIP Jasper


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

All my thoughts go to Em and her Dad right now  She did her best for him 


RIP little one 


xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> sad news
> 
> Jasper had a severe fit on the way to the vets and sadly was unable to pull through...so sorry everyone..especially to Em and her Dad who understandably are devastated
> 
> RIP Jasper


Oh no:crying:
So sorry to hear this
Run happily at the Bridge free from pain & suffering Jasper, beautiful brave little fighter xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Run Free little Jasper

Em and Em's Dad I'm so sorry it turned out this way but you did all you could, and for that you must be commended.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh im devestated.. for Jasper, Em and her dad.
Poor wee thing RIP.

Em im here if and when you need to talk.
You have done an amazing thing for this little guy, Giving him a week of pampering and being his Guardian Angel showing the way to Rainbow Bridge.

RIP little guy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

R.I.P Jasper. 

Words can not describe how sorry i am this has happened to you Em, your dad and jasper.


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thoughts for Jasper, eroswoof and her family and a candle will be lit! 

x


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

This is awful... I am so sorry.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rest in peace! sweet Angel, cared for by another Angel! so, so sad! your at peace now little baby xx


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

:crying: RIP Jasper

So sorry Eroswoof, sending massive hugs to you and your Dad


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

RIP Jasper and sending hugs. 


You did all you could for him and he would have known that he was loved.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor Jasper RIP an angel taken far too soon. Devastated for you both Em & Dad x x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Run free to the bridge little man and have fun playing with the butterflies!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

So so sorry it had to end like this.Poor little Jasper. Eroswoof no-one could have done more than you and your dad did for him-in the short time we've "known" him the little mite has touched all of us so much.He's one special boy that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

RIP little man sorry our prayers were not enough. Your no longer suffering little man.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no im gutted Em you and your Dad are wonderful special people, you did everything you could to try to save this little cat


sleep peacefully dear sweet little Jasper xxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I can only add my sympathies to you Em, you did all you could and you are a star and your dad too. Thankfully Jasper is now free of pain and I'm sure he was very glad to spend his last week with you.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Just wish i could take Ems pain away now :crying:


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I am so sad and so sorry to read this. :frown2:

For what it's worth, I am at least glad Jasper is no longer suffering. That poor cat. :frown2: Such a sad, short life... I am gutted.

Em, I am thinking of you and sending loads of love and a big hug. You must be absolutely devastated.

Poor Jasper.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

RIP Jasper, poor boy  hope you are ok Em, rest assured you did everything you could and at least his last few days were with someone who truly loved him xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Jasper.xxx At peace now.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry, RIP Jasper, your family will miss you, but you enriched each others lives for the better, run free at the bridge little one.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've only just caught up with this thread  I'm so so so sorry hear this  poor little guy! You did your best though!!!!!


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

So sad.

Poor little Jasper has touched all our hearts and we were all hoping for a happy ending.

Em, what you and your Dad have done is amazing - you are both truly wonderful people.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Just caught up on this and am so sorry em, sending you loads of love, you are an amazing person, and Im sure jasper would thank you for giving him a chance when others would have given up on him.

RIP little man xxxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Your heart must be so full just now Em - you and your dad gave Jasper so much love in the last week and equally he gave you a special gift - his trust and a lasting memory of a very special boy whose story, and your fight for him, has touched us all.

Sleep well, Jasper.

My thoughts are with you and your dad, Em.


----------



## jeanierec (Apr 18, 2011)

So sorry Em like everyone I've been watching for updates on poor little Jaspers story and like everyone else I'm so sad for Jasper and you and your dad.
I really hope that in the days to come all these heartfelt wishes full of love bring you some comfort.
Jeanie x


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Just caught up on this  sending love and hugs your way! You gave the little guy the best chance he had and a loving home and he will be waiting for you at the bridge I'm sure! 

*big hugs from me and Jango*

x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:crying:

*hugs*
You and your dad have done what most people wouldn't have, your Truly wonderful amazing People! Inspirational! 

You Should be so proud of what you have done for little Jasper, you've made his last week the most special week of his life. 

Unfortunately Jasper left before his time, but know ones to blame. rest in peace little jasper and run free angel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone.

I'm going to ask for this thread to be closed I think. I don't want him remembered for a photo of poo  I want him remembered as the amazing friend he was xxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad the little guys home with you now and eating a little, should help him get his strength up for Monday, Everything crossed it goes well.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Em xxx

Wish i could give you a hug and your dad xxx

Run free and wait for.us little one xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So glad the little guys home with you now and eating a little, should help him get his strength up for Monday, Everything crossed it goes well.


He's gone hen :nonod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh em Im so so sorry, Was so thrilled at the earlier news, I posted before I saw the later post. No one could have done more or tried harder for Jasper.
May your spirit run for ever free little man forever in sunshine.
Hugs to you Em


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Oh em Im so so sorry, Was so thrilled at the earlier news, I posted before I saw the later post. No one could have done more or tried harder for Jasper.
> May your spirit run for ever free little man forever in sunshine.
> Hugs to you Em


Thanks henny, if anyone deserves some sunshine it's that boy xxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Thanks henny, if anyone deserves some sunshine it's that boy xxxxx


Yes he deffinately does bless him, but he also found some before he left in you and your Dad, and a whole lot of love too. You took him in and tried and did all you could never forget that. Sometimes though with all the love and will in the world we cant always win though as much as w want too.
Hugs Em, and for your Dad too.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:crying: So very very sorry Em :crying: Huge hugs to you & your dad, run free brave Jasper you were such a brave fella & loved by many xxx


----------

